# Help with Bad Attack



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

First excuse me if I dont make sense but I am on morphene.I am in the middle of a bad attack with GERD. I have excruiciating hot swords pain under my right ribs raidiating through to my back. I havent had any sleep yet. It seems to be happening more and more, Its not food as I am on a plain diet It is stress cos my IBS is playing up as well.I have done the Gaviscon and the Antacids and the windese tabs and even the morphene and it hasnt touched it.I was just wondering does anyone have theses bad pains and what helps them ?







It is happening every night, I avent slept in days ,







any help would be appreciated.Thank you.


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

EM, it sounds more like you ar having a gall bladder attack than GERD, maybe you should talk to your physician. When I had gall stones, I had that symptom too, the GERD is more in the center of the chest and the esophagus. I hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Dear GurgleGut Thank you for your reply but I had ultrasound and scans for gall stones about 4 months ago and they found nothing. I know my Sphincter (excuse the spelling) isnt working properly so I presume that it is GERD.Any other idea ! ? Thanks


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Any chance you have a hiatal hernia?


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Dear HerelamI have had every test from top to tail in the last 6 months and apart from a loose sphincter and my IBS they have found nothing.I am just sick of being in pain and having not sleep.







Thank you for all your replysEm


----------



## kerrileam (Oct 26, 2001)

Well please don't think of this as a way if you are not comfortable. But I always keep a little marijuana in the house for really bad bad bad pain. It's the only thing that helps me, it completely relaxes my aid levels. Just smoke a little, don't think I am a pothead I just want to not suffer like I do, and I found it helped so i stuck to it.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx KerriI have tried in the past but the smoke makes it worse, I suppose I could smoke my self into a coma state but then I wouldnt be able to get up in the morning.Thanx for trying to help me.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I hope you're feeling a little better now? I used to get pains kind of like you're describing, way too often. Stress seemed to be a lot of it. Gradually my body stopped doing that so much and I started getting D more instead.One thing that helped me was to try to have a little food in my stomach. It seemed like having a piece or two of bread helped a little. And taking extra antacids, and trying to get myself distracted, as hard as that was. But when it hurts I focus more on it, and then it feels worse.Take care!


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Dear LunaThank you I am feeling a lot better now.







I don't know what it was that caused the terrible pains but I havent had them since.







Thank you all for you concern and help.Em


----------



## agatha (Dec 10, 2000)

I also have been having the pain similar to yours. The earlier flair up was three years ago and the doc thought I had an ulcer in my small intestine but by the time he did the test it was better. I had had a week of the same pain with CT Scan and blood tests. Doc gave me and antacid med and Librax. Hope this helps.


----------



## linda48846 (Nov 5, 2001)

Em, if this ever happens again try elevating the head of your bed about an inch. Just place a block under the feet of the head of your bed. My allergist suggested this to me because sinus drainage during the night was causing my GERD to cause trememdous pain during the night.Also, I have found relief by lying on my left side. The opening to your stomach is tipped to the right. By lying on your left side, it allows any drainage or acid to not come back up.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx Agatha , the doc has given me some antacids to try next time but hopefully there wont be a next time !Thanks Linda - I have read that elevation helps but not tried it , whether hubby would appreciate it !? I may try it when I am bad thoughThanx againEm


----------

